# Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Cigar Review - Can't complain



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A good tasting smoke, no burn issues, but to me not as flavorful as some of the shorter Hemingways.

Read the full review here: Arturo Fuente Hemingway Classic Cigar Review - Can't complain


----------

